# Pics of Osta Gains A-dex and Tadalafil (cialis)



## fit4life (Aug 22, 2012)

Recieved products from Osta Gain today, recieved fast and packaged discrete and secure.  After being really disappointed in ChemOne products.  I have tried many research companys and thought i was done with them then Osta Gain president stepped up to replace loss and that was very generous of them.  My research will begin with Tadalafil (cialis) immediately. I have a blood test scheduled at end of month to check T-levels and estrogen levels and after that i will start A-dex and get bloods tested for e2 once again 2 weeks later. Will post results. I will be dosing A-dex @ 1mg everyday. Not sure what the proven protocal really is for scientific evidence on seeing if the A-dex is on point and properly dosed but this is the best i can do on a short notice.  And if my estro levels come back considerably lower after 2 weeks of dosing i will be happy. I have to give a big shout out to OSTA GAINS for sending me A-Dex and Tadalafil and for lightning fast delivery.  These guys have great prices, check them out!  Let the research begin  

Currently cycling:

tren a @ 350mgs weekly
mast  @ 600mgs weekly
sustanon @ 1350mgs weekly
winny tabs 100mgs daily

Will start A-dex end of month but anxious to try.


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice brother, looking foward to your test subjects results!


----------



## fit4life (Aug 26, 2012)

A quick update. The Tadalafil is AMAZING from Osta Gain.  After taking the liquid "Cialis" @ 20mg EOD I am very pleased as well as my girl.  I feel like i could drill holes in cement. Its comforting to know that the product is working and want to thank you once again for allowing me the oppurtunity to try out your products.  You have definitely earned a customer with me.


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 27, 2012)

We are glad we were able to help you in your research!keep us updated with your future research with osta-gain.


----------



## fit4life (Aug 29, 2012)

Tadalafil works very well.  I have a blood test scheduled next week to see where my e2 stands and will post results. Currently on 1mg daily of Osta Gains A-Dex daily.


----------

